# Amazon Sword Brown/Yellow Spots



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Hello, I purchased a Small Amazon Sword of late and I saw that it's "outer" leaves say about 7 or so had Brown/Yellow spots to
varying degrees of size,but the mid section was very green and healthy and no spots.
I know what causes the spots so that's not the question,I'm wondering if I should "remove" or "keep" the leaves with the spots??
I use eco-complete for substrate so I'm wondering if the affected leaves will regenerate and become healthy again?
I would take the leaves off now but half the plant would go, so for safety reasons I'd thought I'd let the whole plant establish itself first.

Any opinions or insight appreciated!!


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

old leaves don't regenerate and become healthy. I would keep them on there if the leaves are still firmly attached to the crown, unless the leave is rotting off. The plant is pulling nutrients (NPK) from the old leaves to put into new growth. 

Personally, I am not a big fan of buying large sword, as moving them around causes them to lose most of the old growth. Plant can't sustained the large amount of leaves when the root system has been disturbed.

Same thing with really small plant. Harder for them to established without the older leaves to give them the nutrients to kick start. must rely on water column substrate ferts at the beginning.

Pet shop swords around 5-7" tall are a good size to start at. 

Good ball park for leaves on a sword is around 5-7 as a new plant. Just my opinion from keeping them. Pluck a few of the older ones off.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

root tabs works well


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is a good guide to preparing plants for planting. Very detail on specific type of plants from stem, to rhizome, to rosette to foreground.

Tropica Aquarium Plants - ABC

Root tabs work well to aid and developed new root. When the big plant has too many leaves, the new root won't be able to sustain such a huge plant right away. The old root, from experience doesn't do too well after being disturbed.

Anyways, the old leaves will not regenerate. best to remove all but 5-7 leaves.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Super Thanks! Great Video's and Very Informative,will be pulling the leaves off this morning.


----------

